# What do ya'll think of Bonkers?:)



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

1.5 year old nubian buck.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Very pretty!  I love moonspots.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Very pretty! I don't know a lot about Nubians, but looks like he could use more length? Would like to see his dam's udder.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, I think he's short bodied, though in the picture he's standing with the closer back leg quite a bit out and forward and I think it makes him look even shorter. I think he's also smaller for his age? The fencing is 2"x4" holes. My nubian/lamancha/? mix doe seems a bit bigger than him and the same age. It might just be because she lengthier and has a tall rear end. No momma udder pictures, though I was told it's possible to get his registration. He's really just for the fun of it and to have a second buck, as my 6 month old oberhasli buckling is about to be wethered because of wry face. I think it's environmental, but don't want to take that chance.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I think he's adorable (and I bet our Nubian doe, Miss Mindy, would too!)


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Miss Mindy? Maybe mixing me up with someone else? My nubian doe is dubbed Baby


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think she meant that her Mindy would think he's adorable too....
Very pretty little boy! I love the spots... I was at Soaring hearts farm in Snohomish and saw alot of spotted nubians like that ... just last week! They are very pretty!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He's a beautiful guy!!!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Heh, that makes sense, I must of added a "y" to "our" somewhere between reading it and my brain comprehending it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice... :thumb:


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

His colouring is a lot like my nubie buck  love it!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

If you ever want to get rid of him I will take him. Just pass him over to me and I will take real good care of him.

Love the buck and I also love moon spots.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

I love me some moonspots Have a doe and 3 doelings with them as well. Bonkers looks a lot like Baby, my nubian doeling, she has more white though, her moonspots look white in the picture because she had a haircut


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful I know my mom would just love to have nubian buck like him.


----------

